# '97 f150 tranny growl



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Seems to growl and vibrate when changing gears sometimes. Converter?

I don't have the truck with me right now, but it seems to do it more when going into overdrive or high. Sometimes it almost feels/sounds like running over those wake-up strips on the side of the road for a second or two.

4.6 auto 4x


----------



## cowboy dan (Apr 11, 2010)

boman47k said:


> Seems to growl and vibrate when changing gears sometimes. Converter?
> 
> I don't have the truck with me right now, but it seems to do it more when going into overdrive or high. Sometimes it almost feels/sounds like running over those wake-up strips on the side of the road for a second or two.
> 
> 4.6 auto 4x


how does it drive? usually when a tranny goes. it slips in or out or both. a converter would rattle because the shaft is dammaged, u wouldn't drive far. it would likely do it more often than just high gears as well. the stater could be loose or something but its main purpose is to flow fluid, you would rev but not go anywere. if your vibration increases with speed then i might think drive shafts. it could have a slight bend in it u wouldn't really notice unless it was really bent. i have broken many trannys and t-cases. 
u do have a pretty thick chain in the t-case but it can stretch enough to make noises and is often mistaken for tranny problems. 


u also say that you don't have the truck right now, so, unless its your wife driving, you don't really know how is being driven. 

hope i'm helpfull

don't forget to check the pressure and wear pattern on those tires


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

The vibration only seems to last during the shift. Truck drives good, no slipping, no odors,etc..
The reason I don't have it right now is I let my son take home with him about 70 miles away. This a former city utility meter reader truck.


----------

